
Wikipedia graph mining: dynamic structure of collective memory - mathgenius
http://blog.miz.space/research/2017/08/14/wikipedia-collective-memory-dynamic-graph-analysis-graphx-spark-scala-time-series-network/
======
PaulHoule
More hairballs?

(Ok, some of the graphs are not hairballs, but seriously, what can be inferred
from looking at the NFL graphs?)

~~~
thorsmork
The NFL graphs are not graphS. It is one graph. In the NFL case, each graph is
a snapshot corresponding to monthly activity.

~~~
posterboy
completely needless distinction, because subgraphs are graphs

------
visarga
Signal processing on graphs is amazing, could be a way to implement reasoning
in AI.

------
SomeStupidPoint
I don't find this particularly compelling without seeing the paper where they
discuss the technical details.

They also noticeably fail to link their previous paper while having lots of
links to Wikipedia about topics.

~~~
thorsmork
Link to the paper:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B38Is3bZ7gigVUtfTW9nTGc3T2c...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B38Is3bZ7gigVUtfTW9nTGc3T2c/view)

